# Royal Masonic School for Boys, Bushey, July 2012



## Landie_Man (Aug 6, 2012)

Big ups to Northern Ninja for this, when we visited together a few weeks ago. 



This school was built in 1903, as an Independent school for boys. By 1939, the school educated 800 pupils. 

A junior school was built on site in 1929, but by 1970 it closed due to dwindling numbers. The senior school followed suit in 1977. Sometime after this, the site was used by the United States University Academy, but closed in 2007.

The site is being converted into apartments in 2012. 































I found this and dug it out from under the stage 










Awesome service tunnels!













Sadly no way into the tower  

More at:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157630913100660/


----------



## night crawler (Aug 6, 2012)

That hall is something else. Good report that


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 6, 2012)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 6, 2012)

Some good extra info here... http://www.geoffkirby.co.uk/MasonicSchool/ I just found that.

Is this place still visitable? It's really close to where I work. Or is it too far gone now?


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 6, 2012)

What a place and that hall is grand ,thanks .


----------



## CLISSENDEN (Aug 6, 2012)

The exterior of this building and grounds were used as filming location for an episode of the professionals in 1978 just after the schools closure,the conversion of the building in to luxury apartments has been on going since 2007,but appears to completely stop for long periods,lack of money maybe?


----------



## whitelaw (Aug 6, 2012)

A lovely explore - well met.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 6, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Some good extra info here... http://www.geoffkirby.co.uk/MasonicSchool/ I just found that.
> 
> Is this place still visitable? It's really close to where I work. Or is it too far gone now?



Was pretty visitable 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 6, 2012)

CLISSENDEN said:


> The exterior of this building and grounds were used as filming location for an episode of the professionals in 1978 just after the schools closure,the conversion of the building in to luxury apartments has been on going since 2007,but appears to completely stop for long periods,lack of money maybe?



There wasn't many people about. One guard we saw.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 6, 2012)

What a lovely place!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful building and snaps to compliment it!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 7, 2012)

Great looking place,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 7, 2012)

Fairly local to me, I never knew about this place. Thanks for sharing and great images too


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 7, 2012)

*Likin the look of that place...*


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a pity you didn't get there a few months earlier before my dad died,he was a pupil here in the1930s and would have loved to have seen these photos of his old alma mater.He was sent there after his father,who was a mason, died and educated as far as I know for free.He never spoke to me about his time there so whether he had a good or lousy time I do not know.Thanks for this post Landie Man it bought back happy memories of my Dad


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2012)

What a cool site! Well done.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for such kind words guys


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 7, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> It's a pity you didn't get there a few months earlier before my dad died,he was a pupil here in the1930s and would have loved to have seen these photos of his old alma mater.He was sent there after his father,who was a mason, died and educated as far as I know for free.He never spoke to me about his time there so whether he had a good or lousy time I do not know.Thanks for this post Landie Man it bought back happy memories of my Dad



What an interesting yet sad story. No worries mate, glad I could be of help. Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 8, 2012)

Not too sure how I managed to miss this thread but glad I've caught it this time!

Looks like a cracking site and you've taken some great shots of it... cheers for posting them up!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 8, 2012)

nice that one..looks a really good splore..


----------



## pumice (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello Landie Man. Nice place that! Good find and nice report. How`s you anyway? Seems like a long time since I met you at the Mosaic House!!!


----------

